# HELP! Is my pygmy cory sick or pregnant? [PIC]



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

*please close - HELP! Is my pygmy cory sick or pregnant? [PIC]*

It swims so slowly now, and is about as big as my Oto!

I put it in a breeding box off the main tank, just to be safe... but it just sits there at the bottom [like pygmies often do].

What do you guys think?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like a gravid female.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dont know if its the blurry pic. Looks a little like dropsy to me, kind of pine coning look.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Putting it in a breeding box is just going to stress the fish out.


----------



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> Putting it in a breeding box is just going to stress the fish out.


What should I be doing instead?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

FONE said:


> What should I be doing instead?


Leave it alone. If it really is dropsy you can treat it but it sounds like it might just be pregnant.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

these are live breeders?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Nope.. egg layers, like all cories.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

can't be pregnant then, but could be full of eggs


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> can't be pregnant then, but could be full of eggs


I think gravid is the term. Not sure though.


----------

